# John Deere 2653a



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm probably crazy for even thinking about buying this considering the size of my yard but has anyone ever used one one of these? The ad says it needs a bearing replaced in the left reel but I don't think that's an issue. I think the price is good but I think it may be overkill for my lawn :lol:


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks like a pretty clean machine. I have a 2653B which is the next "body style". They cut nice and are pretty popular. The "a's" can be bought for pretty cheap and I wouldn't call that one a steal unless it was low hours and didn't need any rollers or big ticket items. You'll spend $500-$600 just getting the reels ground and new bedknives. That is if the reels aren't warn too bad. New reels are about $200 each.

So take a look closely at the cutting units and the number of hours.

Oh and that seat is $800 for a new one


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

From zooming in a lot there doesn't look to be a lot of life left on the reel.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Art_Vandelay it has 1900 hrs. I definitely don't want to get into all that mess. I'm not wanting to take on a project like @wardconnor has for common Bermuda grass. I was really only contemplating it because I've been considering just getting a zero turn for the backyard. I can't keep pushing a 20" reel every 2-3 days back there. $800 for a seat is crazy! I didn't even pay that much for our couch :lol:

@TN Hawkeye I thought that too but wasn't sure.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Cory said:


> @Art_Vandelay it has 1900 hrs. I definitely don't want to get into all that mess. I'm not wanting to take on a project like @wardconnor has for common Bermuda grass. I was really only contemplating it because I've been considering just getting a zero turn for the backyard. I can't keep pushing a 20" reel every 2-3 days back there. $800 for a seat is crazy! I didn't even pay that much for our couch :lol:
> 
> @TN Hawkeye I thought that too but wasn't sure.


1900 isn't a lot of hours for that machine. You can get a little cheaper seat for it but they are expensive lol.

If you go look at it, check all the rollers and make sure they roll freely and aren't loose. The reel on those moves towards the bed knife to adjust reel-to-bedknife and you can see the amount of adjustment left on each side of the cutting unit. It's kinda blurry to see in the picture, but it looks like its about halfway. It may have had a set put on it since it's got 1900 hours.

I don't think you could go wrong as long as you didn't have to spend a bunch to get the reels right. If they are ready to cut, it would be pretty sweet in your back yard for sure. You could cut it every other day and have some mean stripes burned in


----------



## LandR (Jun 2, 2020)

This one is back on the market with 50 more hours. Does a member here own it?

Now listed in chapel hill


----------

